# Jump Dog



## Corey (Jul 30, 2009)

Lets talk Jump Dogs, in your mind what 
makes a good jump dog?

Corey


----------



## Beagler282 (Jul 30, 2009)

Certainly are hard to come by.You can have dogs with extreme hunt but a jump dog is priceless.Out of all the hounds i've had in 30 years I've only had one true jump dog.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 30, 2009)

alot of oldtimers around here used to cross a beagle with a feist just for jumpdogs i never did when i had beagles but they used to swere by that cross for a jumpdog but not necessary for a running dog i di d however have a border collie beagle cross that was a jamup jumpdog that would run a rabbit until the dogs packed to her then she would quit it and go look for anotheir one witch was ok because she didnt hunt real wide


----------



## Corey (Jul 30, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> alot of oldtimers around here used to cross a beagle with a feist just for jumpdogs i never did when i had beagles but they used to swere by that cross for a jumpdog but not necessary for a running dog i di d however have a border collie beagle cross that was a jamup jumpdog that would run a rabbit until the dogs packed to her then she would quit it and go look for anotheir one witch was ok because she didnt hunt real wide



I heard about them mixing up feist and beagles before
but never wanted one back then. I had a true feist that
would run one to death but never bark on it.


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 30, 2009)

i have a jam up jump dog named pearl has jolene not started jumping yet


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jul 31, 2009)

I got into hunting about 20 years ago and only had a couple of beagles, my dad drives up one evening at my house with a puppy in his hands and said here son you should make a rabbit dog out of this, and I thought he was kiddin because you could sure tell it wasnt a pure bred beagle and I didnt want any of my friends laughing at me for hunting a dog that wasnt full blooded. This dog was I guess you could say was black and tan and real narrow and small framed, she was probally about 5 or 6 months old and bob tailed, my dad told me he thought she was a beagle mixed with a fiest or something but he thought she would make a good jump dog, well he didnt even hunt so I didnt figure he even knew what he was talking about. I took her out and I promise you she got in and stayed in the race from the first time she was taken out and it didnt take long for me to know she was gonna be something special, didnt take but a few hunts and she started jumping rabbits like you wouldnt believe, she would stay in the race as long as she could lead and she was pretty fast so that usually meant that she stayed in until the first check then she would start looking for another. You could also let her out of the pen and she would come inside jump up on your lap on the couch and lay there like the best lap dog there ever was, everyone who hunted with her would try to buy her but that was impossible. Me and another guy was huntin down toward Sparta one Saturday and she had jumped one and they ran it over the hill and was coming back down a long hill and I spotted the rabbit, I thought, and I throwed up and shot, to make this stoyr short and easy on me what i thought was a rabbit was Bobtail, my forever favorite dog. I got out of hunting not long after that and got back into it a few years ago when my son started showing interest in rabbit hunting, keep in mind I was always very careful not to shoot close to people or dogs, ive never shot or sprinkled anybody or dogs but im here to tell you accidents do happen!!  Thanks for letting me share this and alwys be careful !!!


----------



## Corey (Jul 31, 2009)

Jody, 

De is a good looking dog, Little Bit still keeping up good 
with them red dogs?  

Both of them are Daddy Rabbit Dogs arnt they? 

Corey


----------



## redtick (Jul 31, 2009)

rabbit hunter said:


> I got into hunting about 20 years ago and only had a couple of beagles, my dad drives up one evening at my house with a puppy in his hands and said here son you should make a rabbit dog out of this, and I thought he was kiddin because you could sure tell it wasnt a pure bred beagle and I didnt want any of my friends laughing at me for hunting a dog that wasnt full blooded. This dog was I guess you could say was black and tan and real narrow and small framed, she was probally about 5 or 6 months old and bob tailed, my dad told me he thought she was a beagle mixed with a fiest or something but he thought she would make a good jump dog, well he didnt even hunt so I didnt figure he even knew what he was talking about. I took her out and I promise you she got in and stayed in the race from the first time she was taken out and it didnt take long for me to know she was gonna be something special, didnt take but a few hunts and she started jumping rabbits like you wouldnt believe, she would stay in the race as long as she could lead and she was pretty fast so that usually meant that she stayed in until the first check then she would start looking for another. You could also let her out of the pen and she would come inside jump up on your lap on the couch and lay there like the best lap dog there ever was, everyone who hunted with her would try to buy her but that was impossible. Me and another guy was huntin down toward Sparta one Saturday and she had jumped one and they ran it over the hill and was coming back down a long hill and I spotted the rabbit, I thought, and I throwed up and shot, to make this stoyr short and easy on me what i thought was a rabbit was Bobtail, my forever favorite dog. I got out of hunting not long after that and got back into it a few years ago when my son started showing interest in rabbit hunting, keep in mind I was always very careful not to shoot close to people or dogs, ive never shot or sprinkled anybody or dogs but im here to tell you accidents do happen!!  Thanks for letting me share this and alwys be careful !!!



 Yes they do rabbit hunter.


----------



## redtick (Jul 31, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Corey,
> My best jump dog is De. This dog has the best nose of any I've got. I'm thoroughly convinced that she can smell a rabbit when the other ones can't. I couldn't count the times early in the morning that she has cold trailed a rabbit to it's bed and jumped it all by herself. She hunts hard, always looking for a rabbit. None of this standing around waiting for something else to jump it. I don't mind helping the dogs jump a rabbit as long as they are hunting too but I wouldn't have dogs that stand around while I'm stomping the briers waiting on me to jump it, and I've seen plenty of those too. That's De on the far right, little tri-colored dog.


 Jody what is a jump dog I guess that I never had one? but i do have 8 that will help the pack. I think every hound should do something for the pack or be culled! Dont get excited I guess Littleman jumps about as many rabbits as any hound that i own, but all do pitch in.


----------



## redtick (Jul 31, 2009)

*jump dog*



Corey said:


> Lets talk Jump Dogs, in your mind what
> makes a good jump dog?
> 
> Corey


 Corey my Grandfather always had a fiest that was a jump dog and a tree rat hound also. That seemed to be the hound that everyone wanted in my early days but tree rats were a food item on most tables back then.


----------



## Corey (Jul 31, 2009)

redtick said:


> Corey my Grandfather always had a fiest that was a jump dog and a tree rat hound also. That seemed to be the hound that everyone wanted in my early days but tree rats were a food item on most tables back then.



A man gave me and my cousin a whole litter of feist 
about 10 years ago but I did not know anything about 
them back then..If I knew then what I know now I 
bet I would have had some good tree dog's.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jul 31, 2009)

A great jump dog is one that hunts hard and quickly becomes rabbit smart. What I mean by this is that the dog knows where to look for a rabbit and sticks its head in every tree blow down or patch of brush that may hold a rabbit. Some dogs will hunt but don't become rabbit smart. To me it is that simple. Yes nose is important but if the rabbit is in the bed and has not left ground scent, a lot of dogs will just pass right by.


----------



## Corey (Jul 31, 2009)

bigrob82 said:


> i have a jam up jump dog named pearl has jolene not started jumping yet



I hear you Rob, sounds like me and you need to have 
a sister show down when they get a year old


----------



## bigrob82 (Jul 31, 2009)

yeah we will and i have been thinking about breeding a fiest to a beagle and then breeding one of the pups back to a beagle  and see if i can get some jam up jump dogs out of it


----------



## bornagainhunter (Aug 3, 2009)

hey im the cousin that corey always lies about (ha-ha). i had a blue-tick named bugger who corey and i did not put on the ground untill he was a year old and i tell you he was a jump dog from the word go. he would jump 95% of all the rabbits we ran but as someone stated earlier, if another dog took lead, he was done and would go jump another rabbit. great dog but he almost got shot every time we ran.. he had a rabbit brown head and would always pop out of some thick brush pile when u least expected it


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 3, 2009)

I might be getting off topic but years ago when I ran deer hounds I had a "jump" dog that would always get em up and moving. While my trail dog (black and tan)had to be put on a good deer track and would run with her nose to the ground my jump dog (Walker hound)would get em up by winding em. I would just throw him in some thick stuff and he would run with his head up in the air sniffing until he caught wind of a deer. He was so good that I would ride the roads early before sun up and he would start howling from the dog box when he smelled where one crossed the road. I'd get out of the truck and sure enough there would be a fresh track in the dirt. He was good for when the deer had not walked much and the trail dogs were having a poor day of it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 4, 2009)

bornagainhunter said:


> hey im the cousin that corey always lies about (ha-ha). i had a blue-tick named bugger who corey and i did not put on the ground untill he was a year old and i tell you he was a jump dog from the word go. he would jump 95% of all the rabbits we ran but as someone stated earlier, if another dog took lead, he was done and would go jump another rabbit. great dog but he almost got shot every time we ran.. he had a rabbit brown head and would always pop out of some thick brush pile when u least expected it



For those of you that came to my GON fish 
cookout this is the big red headed boy named 
Larry aka (Bubba)  

I have to lie about your dogs to keep you hunting 
with me.


----------

